# es gibt / es sind / there are



## RockGuitarizt

Ich weiß, dass "es gibt" 'There is' und 'there are' bedeuten kann. Ich weiß auch, dass "es sind" nur 'there are' bedeuten kann. Welche Satz ist besser um 'there are' auszusprechen? Vielleicht gibt es bestimmte Fälle, in denen diese Sätze benützt werden?

Es sind meine Bücher, die ich lesen möchte.
Es gibt drei Autos im Fahrweg.

vielen dank im voraus


----------



## Sidjanga

RockGuitarizt said:


> (...) Welche*r* Satz ist besser*,* um 'there are' auszusprechen auszudrücken? (...)



_Es sind meine Bücher, die ich lesen möchte. _ 

= es sind _meine _Bücher, und _nicht deine, _oder
--es sind meine _Bücher _(und _nicht _meine _Zeitschriften_), die ich lesen möchte z.B.,

 - aber auf English würde man hier nicht _"there are"_ sagen, oder doch?


(_Es gibt drei Autos im Fahrweg.auf der Straße/in der Einfahrt _[zu einem Haus]_._)

Hier würde man eigentlich nicht _es gibt_ verwenden, sondern einfach _Auf der Straße *stehen *drei Autos/..*sind *drei Autos *geparkt*._

In diesem Thread ging es um etwas sehr ähnliches:                                                                                                                               there is/there are vs. es gibt: subject/object/plural.


----------



## Hutschi

"Es sind meine Bücher, die ich lesen möchte." - Hier ist nur "es sind" möglich. "Es gibt Bücher" bedeutet "Bücher existieren". "Es sind meine Bücher" bedeutet "Die Bücher haben die Eigenschaft, dass sie mir gehören." "Es gibt meine Bücher, die ich lesen möchte": Der Satz wäre nur ohne "meine" korrekt, da er sonst überbestimmt ist. "Es gibt Bücher, die ich lesen möchte". Wenn es nämlich meine Bücher sind, ist durch "meine" bereits klar, dass es sie gibt, sonst könnten es nicht meine Bücher sein.


"Es gibt drei Autos im Fahrweg". Hier müsste ebenfalls "Es sind" verwendet werden: "Es sind drei Autos im Fahrweg".  "Es gibt drei Autos" bedeutet normalerweise "sie werden angeboten." Allerdings ist die Form auch im Sinne von "es existieren Autos auf der Straße" möglich. Die Formen mit "existieren" und "geben" für "there are" werden in diesem Fall aber kaum verwendet. 

Man sagt zum Beispiel: 
Es sind drei Autos auf der Straße. 
Auf der Straße befinden sich drei Autos.
Auf der Straße stehen drei Autos.
Auf der Straße fahren drei Autos.
("Fahrweg" ist mir nicht ganz klar. Ist hier ein Privatweg, eine Einfahrt oder eine schmale Straße gemeint?)

In diesem Fall ist "es gibt" aber nicht aus logischen Gründen falsch. Es wird nur nicht allgemein genutzt, wahrscheinlich wegen der Hauptbedeutungen "es existiert" und "es wird angeboten".


----------



## RockGuitarizt

Sigianga said:


> _Es sind meine Bücher, die ich lesen möchte. _
> 
> = es sind _meine _Bücher, und _nicht deine, _oder
> --es sind meine _Bücher _(und _nicht _meine _Zeitschriften_), die ich lesen möchte z.B.,
> 
> - aber auf English würde man hier nicht _"there are"_ sagen, oder doch?




Im Englisch würde man hier "these are" sagen. Vielleicht ist "es sind" "these are" und "es gibt" ist "there are"?


----------



## RockGuitarizt

Hutschi said:


> ("Fahrweg" ist mir nicht ganz klar. Ist hier ein Privatweg, eine Einfahrt oder eine schmale Straße gemeint?)



Tut mir leid. Ich wusste nicht das Wort für "driveway". Ich meine eine Strasse, auf der ein Auto parkt. (Außerhalb vom Haus).


----------



## Kurtchen

_Es sind meine Bücher, die ich lesen möchte_. I'm surprised no one has mentioned how odd this sounds. In my opinion, you need to lose either the possessive pronoun or the relative clause. Also, _es sind meine Bücher_ sounds horribly stilted. I'd simply use the demonstrative 'das'. 

_Das sind meine Bücher. Die möchte ich lesen._

or 
_
Das sind die Bücher, die ich lesen möchte. _


As for your 'these are' 'there are'.

There are cars in the driveway. -> _Da stehen Autos in der Auffahrt_. 

There are/is too many cars on German roads. -> _Es gibt zu viele Autos auf Deutschlands Straßen._ 

These are my books -> _Das sind meine Bücher_.


----------



## RockGuitarizt

This gets more and more confusing every time I come back to this thread.
So "Es sind" is used chiefly with possession? Is that the only difference?


----------



## brian

I think Sigiana was trying to point out that "Es sind meine Bücher, die ich lesen möchte" would be used to highlight a difference, i.e. "_meine_ Bücher" vs. "_deine_ Bücher" or "meine _Bücher_" vs. "meine _Zeitschriften_," and in this case I would use "It's" in English. But it does sound a little informal, and the construction should be used with caution in writing:

_It's *my* books that I'd like to read! (not yours)
It's my *books* that I'd like to read! (not my magazines)_

The use of impersonal "it," and thus a singular verb in English ("is," "was), is quite common even when you're talking about a plural thing. Compare: _It was the Germans who really advanced the study of classical philology._ Note that you *cannot* say, "They were the Germans who..." 

It's basically like in German, except we use a singular verb with "it" while German uses a plural verb with "es" when talking of plural things.

I also agree with Kurtchen that, aside from the context of distinguishing shown above, it does sound awkward, and even in English I would prefer:

*These*_ are the books that I'd like to read.
*These* are my books. I'd like to read them. _


----------



## Icetrance

Great thread!

This is a very confusing topic for non-native German speakers. The explanations in grammar books are usually quite poor on this matter. They often say that permanancy is the the deciding factor on whether it's "es gibt" or "es ist/es sind", but that is not always the case.

Usually, "es gibt" is about permanency OR a general state, if you want.

Examples: 

Permanency:

_Es gibt viele Berge in Deutschland_ ("es sind" not possible).
Es gibt ein Buch, das ich kaufen will (There is a book [that] I want to buy)

General state*:

_Es gibt (sind) 100 millionen Personen in Japan._

_Es gibt (sind) 20 Studenten in meiner Klasse._

_Es gibt ein Buch, das ich kaufen will_ (I don't believe "es ist" is possible).

(* "es sind", I believe, is also possible if numerical quanty is mentioned alongside a location in a "general state" usage)

Sometimes, "es gibt" can mean that something is being offered. That's why it is best to use "es ist/sind" in certain cases when referring to how many there is of something.

Es gibt 7 Flaschen auf dem Tisch = There are 7 bottles on the table
Es sind 9 Flaschen auf dem Tisch = There are 7 bottles on the table (offered for sale?)

When you want to express how many there is of something at a given time (unless it is about population or a more permanent numerical existence), you usually opt for "es ist/sind". Otherwise, using "es gibt" could apply something is being offered (for sale, for the taking, etc)

So, when there is a location mentioned with a numerical quantity, you have to "es ist/sind" if it's not a general state or permanency. 

Examples:

Es sind zwei Autos auf der Straße (just at a given moment in time; will change)

Es sind heute viele Leute auf den Straßen (today there were many people on the streets)


*Please correct me if I went wrong in my explanation somewhere*! 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Hutschi

...

Usually, "es gibt" is about permanency OR a general state, if you want.

Examples: 

Permanency:

_Es gibt viele Berge in Deutschland_ ("es sind" not possible).
Es gibt ein Buch, das ich kaufen will (There is a book [that] I want to buy)

General state*:

_Es gibt (sind) 100 *M*illionen Personen (besser: Menschen) in Japan._ ("Es sind" ist zwar grammatisch korrekt, wird aber kaum verwendet. Besser ist: "In Japan leben 100 Millionen Menschen."

_Es gibt (sind) 20 Studenten in meiner Klasse._ Hier wird praktisch nur "Es sind 20 Studenten in meiner Klasse" gesagt. Besser ist: Meine Klasse hat 20 Studenten. - Im Zusammenhang mit Klasse wird "Student" selten verwendet, weil es im Studium selten Klassen gibt. In der Schule sind es Schüler: In meiner Klasse sind 20 Schüler. 

_Es gibt ein Buch, das ich kaufen will_ (I don't believe "es ist" is possible). "Es ist" ist möglich, wenn ich es als konkrete Abgrenzung verwende: Es ist ein Buch, das ich kaufen will, kein Hackebeil. Aber diese Form ist sehr selten und klingt etwas ironisch. 

(* "es sind", I believe, is also possible if numerical quanty is mentioned alongside a location in a "general state" usage) Das stimmt. "Es sind 20 Bücher, die ich kaufen will." ist möglich. Meist sagt man aber; "Ich möchte zwanzig Bücher kaufen." 
 
Sometimes, "es gibt" can mean that something is being offered. That's why it is best to use "es ist/sind" in certain cases when referring to how many there is of something.

Es gibt 7 Flaschen auf dem Tisch = There are 7 bottles on the table (Das ist zwar grammatisch korrekt, aber in Zusammenhang mit "Tisch" nicht gebräuchlich. Möglich ist zum Beispiel: "Es gibt 7 verschiedene Getränkesorten in diesem Laden."  
Es sind 9 Flaschen auf dem Tisch = There are 7 bottles on the table (offered for sale?) Das bedeutet einfach: "Auf dem Tisch befinden sich 7 Flaschen."

When you want to express how many there is of something at a given time (unless it is about population or a more permanent numerical existence), you usually opt for "es ist/sind". Otherwise, using "es gibt" could apply something is being offered (for sale, for the taking, etc)

So, when there is a location mentioned with a numerical quantity, you have to "es ist/sind" if it's not a general state or permanency. 

Examples:

Es sind zwei Autos auf der Straße (just at a given moment in time; will change) 

Es sind heute viele Leute auf den Straßen (today there were many people on the streets)

Note: Usually we use another word order by default. Your examples are correct, but usually we say, for example: Auf den Straßen/auf der Straße sind heute viele Leute (unterwegs).  The word order with "Es sind" emphasize that you just got the idea or that you are a little bit astonished.

In many cases, we use another verb: "Auf dem Tisch stehen/liegen 7 Flaschen."  
 ...


----------



## Icetrance

Hutschi said:


> ...
> 
> Usually, "es gibt" is about permanency OR a general state, if you want.
> 
> Examples:
> 
> Permanency:
> 
> _Es gibt viele Berge in Deutschland_ ("es sind" not possible).
> Es gibt ein Buch, das ich kaufen will (There is a book [that] I want to buy)
> 
> General state*:
> 
> _Es gibt (sind) 100 *M*illionen Personen (besser: Menschen) in Japan._ ("Es sind" ist zwar grammatisch korrekt, wird aber kaum verwendet. Besser ist: "In Japan leben 100 Millionen Menschen."
> 
> _Es gibt (sind) 20 Studenten in meiner Klasse._ Hier wird praktisch nur "Es sind 20 Studenten in meiner Klasse" gesagt. Besser ist: Meine Klasse hat 20 Studenten. - Im Zusammenhang mit Klasse wird "Student" selten verwendet, weil es im Studium selten Klassen gibt. In der Schule sind es Schüler: In meiner Klasse sind 20 Schüler.
> 
> _Es gibt ein Buch, das ich kaufen will_ (I don't believe "es ist" is possible). "Es ist" ist möglich, wenn ich es als konkrete Abgrenzung verwende: Es ist ein Buch, das ich kaufen will, kein Hackebeil. Aber diese Form ist sehr selten und klingt etwas ironisch.
> 
> (* "es sind", I believe, is also possible if numerical quanty is mentioned alongside a location in a "general state" usage) Das stimmt. "Es sind 20 Bücher, die ich kaufen will." ist möglich. Meist sagt man aber; "Ich möchte zwanzig Bücher kaufen."
> 
> Sometimes, "es gibt" can mean that something is being offered. That's why it is best to use "es ist/sind" in certain cases when referring to how many there is of something.
> 
> Es gibt 7 Flaschen auf dem Tisch = There are 7 bottles on the table (Das ist zwar grammatisch korrekt, aber in Zusammenhang mit "Tisch" nicht gebräuchlich. Möglich ist zum Beispiel: "Es gibt 7 verschiedene Getränkesorten in diesem Laden."
> Es sind 9 Flaschen auf dem Tisch = There are 7 bottles on the table (offered for sale?) Das bedeutet einfach: "Auf dem Tisch befinden sich 7 Flaschen."
> 
> When you want to express how many there is of something at a given time (unless it is about population or a more permanent numerical existence), you usually opt for "es ist/sind". Otherwise, using "es gibt" could apply something is being offered (for sale, for the taking, etc)
> 
> So, when there is a location mentioned with a numerical quantity, you have to "es ist/sind" if it's not a general state or permanency.
> 
> Examples:
> 
> Es sind zwei Autos auf der Straße (just at a given moment in time; will change)
> 
> Es sind heute viele Leute auf den Straßen (today there were many people on the streets)
> 
> Note: Usually we use another word order by default. Your examples are correct, but usually we say, for example: Auf den Straßen/auf der Straße sind heute viele Leute (unterwegs). The word order with "Es sind" emphasize that you just got the idea or that you are a little bit astonished.
> 
> In many cases, we use another verb: "Auf dem Tisch stehen/liegen 7 Flaschen."
> ...


 
Thank you so much for your reply. I really appreciate it. I was sort of on the right track. 

I made a mistake in my post: I meant "es gibt" for the first example, not the second.  that something is for sale.

_"Es gibt 7 Flaschen auf dem Tisch = There are 7 bottles on the table (Das ist zwar grammatisch korrekt, aber in Zusammenhang mit "Tisch" nicht gebräuchlich. Möglich ist zum Beispiel: "Es gibt 7 verschiedene Getränkesorten in diesem Laden." _

_"Es sind 9 Flaschen auf dem Tisch = There are 7 bottles on the table (offered for sale?) Das bedeutet einfach: "Auf dem Tisch befinden sich 7 Flaschen."_

Your example is perfect, though.


Du hast richtig über "Es sind 20 Studenten in meiner Klasse." "Es gibt" ist möglich, aber praktisch wird "es sind" nur gesagt (I've heard "es gibt" aber nicht so viel)

Vielen Dank (I hope this helps non-native speakers of German get things right!)


----------



## Icetrance

Can't you also say "Das sind meine Bücher" instead of "Es sind meine Bücher"?  I don't know if you can "Die sind meine Bücher" or not.


----------



## Kumpel

Icetrance said:


> Can't you also say "Das sind meine Bücher" instead of "Es sind meine Bücher"?  I don't know if you can "Die sind meine Bücher" or not.



Building on this question:

What are they?! - Mutated babies.
Was sind die?! - Mutierte Babys.

Is that correct (the German, not the nonsense)?

Lloyd


----------



## Dan2

RockGuitarizt said:


> Welche Satz ist besser um 'there are' auszusprechen? ...
> Es sind meine Bücher, die ich lesen möchte.





Sidjanga said:


> - aber auf English würde man hier nicht _"there are"_ sagen


Correct, "there are" is not possible here.
In the next post Hutschi explains why not for German.
Essentially the same is true of English: "my" establishes the existence, so "there are" is anomalous.


----------



## Icetrance

Ich weiß, dass "das" und "es" "they" bedeuten kann, wenn mit "sind" verwendet wird. Aber, ob man "die" mit "sind" kann verwenden, weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## Bahiano

Icetrance said:


> Ich weiß, dass "das" und "es" "they" bedeuten kann, wenn mit "sind" verwendet wird. Aber, ob man "die" mit "sind" kann verwenden, weiß ich noch nicht.


Hi Ice,
ob es grammatikalisch korrekt ist, dies zu tun, kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen. Gehört oder gelesen habe ich das bisher noch nie - geschweigedenn gesagt.
Man kann das sächliche Demonstrativpronomen _das/dies_ auch dann verwenden, wenn es sich nicht auf sächliche und/oder nicht im Singular stehende Nomen bezieht. Dies habe ich wie gesagt auch noch nie anders vernommen.
Bsp.: "Das/Dies sind meine Brüder."
Grüße, Bahiano


----------



## Sidjanga

Icetrance said:


> Ich weiß, dass "das" und "es" "they" bedeuten kann, wenn mit "sind" verwendet wird.


 Ich denke nicht, dass "das" oder "es" jemals wirklich "they" bedeuten kann.

In Sätzen wie Bahianos: _*Das *sind meine Brüder._, würde "das" als Demonstrativpronomen "these" entsprechen, nicht "they". Und auch das ist nur deshalb so, weil es im Deutschen zwar auch mögliche wäre, aber nicht üblich ist, _Diese sind meine Brüder._ zu sagen.

"es" wird oft als "Phantomsubjekt" am Satzanfang verwendet, wenn das tatsächliche Subjekt erst später im Satz kommt.
Z.B. _*Es *sind drei Tonnen Druckerpapier geliefert worden._
Auch hier bedeutet "es" keineswegs "they". Es hat gar keine eigenständige Bedeutung, sondern dient nur der Umstrukturierung des Satzes; der Satz klingt mit "es" einfach besser.
Ohne "es" würde der Satz so aussehen: _Drei Tonnen Druckerpapier sind geliefert worden_.
Das wird als unelegant empfunden, weil das Subjekt hier sehr lang ist und das Verb deshalb erst sehr spät im Satz käme.





> Aber, ob man "die" mit "sind" kann verwenden, weiß ich noch nicht.


Wie der Satz von Bahiano zeigt, kann man das sehr gut. 

Besonders in der gesprochenen Sprache verwendet man auch sehr häufig die Demonstrativpronomen _der, die, das, die _(und entsprechend deklinierte Formen) anstatt der Personalpronomen.
Z.B.:
- _Sind denn deine Eltern nocht nicht da? Ich dachte, *die *wollten heute kommmen.
- Ja, *die *kommen jetzt erst morgen. *Denen* ist irgendwas mit dem Auto dazwischengekommen.
_


----------



## Icetrance

Vielen Dank!

Ich hätte meine Frage schreiben sollen:

_Ich weiß, dass "das" und "es" bedeuten können: "they",  wenn dies mit "sind" verwendet werden. Aber ob man "dies" mit "sind" verwenden kann, weiß ich noch nicht._

Habe ich richtig oder nicht?


----------



## Bahiano

Bahiano said:


> (...)Bsp.: "Das/Dies sind meine Brüder."
> Grüße, Bahiano


 
Ice, it seems you passed my other post...


----------



## Icetrance

Bahiano said:


> Ice, it seems you passed my other post...


 
Doch, ich habe deinen Post sehr gut gelesen und verstehen. Vielen Dank! Ich habe gemeint, dass ich meinen Satz anders ausdrücken wollte, weil der nicht korrekt scheint.

_Ich weiß, dass "das" und "es" bedeuten können: "they", wenn dies mit "sind" verwendet werden. Aber ob man "dies" mit "sind" verwenden kann, weiß ich noch nicht*.*_

_*VS *_

_Ich weiß, dass "das" und "es" "they" bedeuten kann, wenn mit "sind" verwendet wird. Aber, ob man "die" mit "sind" kann verwenden, weiß ich noch nicht._


Es tut mir leid, wenn du denkst, dass ich deinen Post ignoriert habe - gar nicht!

Mein Deutsch ist nicht so gut!


----------



## icyx

Icetrance said:


> Can't you also say "Das sind meine Bücher" instead of "Es sind meine Bücher"? I don't know if you can "Die sind meine Bücher" or not.


 

Hmmmm....darf man aber in diesem Fall 'die' so benützen??:

'Wem gehört die(se) Bücher?'
'Die sind meine.'

Bin total verwirrt


----------



## Hutschi

Man kann es so benutzen:
"Wem gehör*en* die/diese Bücher?" (Verb im Plural)

Die sind meine./Diese sind meine. "Die" ist hier kein Artikel, sondern ein Demonstrativpronomen.

Das sind meine (Bücher).
Sie/die/diese gehören mir.


----------



## Debbi_5

Ich weiss nicht, was ich in diesen Saetzen verwenden soll: 
-Beim Turnier sind heute viele Mannschaften dabei. Wie viele Spiele sind *(es?)* heute?
- Ich zeige dem Kind "X" Finger und frage: Wie viele Finger sind *(es?; das? ) *

Danke.


----------

